# What was in the water?



## Racerboy832 (Feb 1, 2010)

When Jimmy Jr was in the water and the collins guy was next to him there was something that looked like a muskrat next to him then it disappeared. I replayed it a few times and even the G/F said something about it. Did anyone else see it.


----------



## Timberwerks (Feb 1, 2010)

I think it was the guy's hair.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 1, 2010)

Timberwerks said:


> I think it was the guy's hair.



their ruff men:jawdrop:


----------



## wood4heat (Feb 1, 2010)

Are we supposed to take pop seriously? Even underwater with 0 visibility how could he possibly mistake that stick for a log? Funny thing is when the buoy came up I wondered what he had found, no part of me expected it to be a log. :hmm3grin2orange: 

If he's not putting on an act he should apply for disability.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 1, 2010)

Racerboy832 said:


> When Jimmy Jr was in the water and the collins guy was next to him there was something that looked like a muskrat next to him then it disappeared. I replayed it a few times and even the G/F said something about it. Did anyone else see it.



Nutria?


----------



## Fronty Owner (Feb 1, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Nutria?



could be, I didn't notice the critter tho.


----------



## tr33thri11s (Feb 1, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Nutria?



I would agree. When I lived in Louisiana we called em nutra rats. LOL


----------



## Gologit (Feb 1, 2010)

tr33thri11s said:


> I would agree. When I lived in Louisiana we called em nutra rats. LOL



Yup...spelled nutria...pronounced nutra.


----------

